# Project Idea: Ice Press



## rwm (Mar 12, 2016)

If you look at the prices of some of these things your head will spin off.
I'm pretty sure one of us could make one for a lot less. My radius turner won't do it though. This is a hot thing in bars and restaurants right now for scotch and bourbon.




http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/cirrus-ice-ball-press-kit/


----------



## rwm (Mar 12, 2016)

Sorry guys. I did not know this had been covered previously. My bad.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/2-5-inch-diameter-ice-ball-mold.32979/

R

Moderators-feel free to delete this whole thread if you see fit.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 12, 2016)

Why would you want to ruin good whiskey with ice?  Way back when, I was a chef in a country club and we had a member whose libation of choice was Chivas and Coke.  Damned nouveau riche...


----------

